# History



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm back again.
Who can give me the whole history about the American Bully? I wanna know everything about them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cindy1979 said:


> I'm back again.
> Who can give me the whole history about the American Bully? I wanna know everything about them.


Search the threads in this section about RE and Dave Wilson as thats where it started. I'll post more later....


----------

